# Underlayment



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

I went back to using plastic underlayment in my barn to help keep bottom bales nice and dry.

Had some outside stacks that didnt get picked up till spring and lost the bottom row of bales. We typically get them up fast enough we don't loose the bottom row. Was thinking for this year to use underlayment on my outside stacks. My plan would be to stack on a old tarp and cut the excess off of both sides of stack, to prevent pooling of water under stack. Just wondering if anyone has tried this outside. Night be just building a swiming pool for my stack. Looked at some other systems but would rather not go that direction. I know building is my best bet but tarps are a nessisarly evil for me.
Thanks for any tips

Edit: I'm tarping small square straw.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

When I used to do tarps (with round bales) they got stacked on pallets to keep em off the ground altogether.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Several different thoughts:

First, IMHO, stacking on a tarp outside could work if you have really good drainage, i.e., all water MUST be directed away from the stack. Any goof up and you'd probably end up with a mess worse than stacking only on the ground. I'd guess this would be almost impossible to accomplish unless you build a special dirt pad and was really accurate about your slopes (high centers, low edges).

Second, Any holes in the tarp from varmints, etc., would probably allow moisture to come up but not get out easily--same or worse than stacking on the ground.

I built a special pad for my RB outside storage which was 4" of 3- (big rocks) on top of 4-6" of CA6 (waste rock) place on a crwon of a small hill with 3 sides sloping away from the stack. The 3- acts like pallets to hold the hay off of the CA6 which promotes drainage and keeps ground moisture away. The 3- also allows air to flow under the bales promoting drying after dampness gets in.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Plastic pallets maybe???


----------



## kellerkats (May 31, 2017)

I've used wood pallets for years but today found that I'm tired of breaking through them. Got my foot stuck a couple of times and being tired, that just put me over the top. Plastic pallets might be the trick if you could find some cheap. New they've got to be $10+/pallet. I've got to research something else though, the wood pallet concept is closed. Good luck


----------



## bbos2 (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks but pallets just aren't feasible. I'd need hundreds of them. I think itd be a hassle handling all of them . and I don't know where to find that many


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Wood pallets are a PITA but the only option for me. Like you I am seeking a better solution. I will let you know if I found it.


----------

